# CAO Sopranos Limited Humi



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I haven't posted any of my humi's and here is one of my favs. Originally released with 48 Limited Edition Soprano cigars called the "Tony Soprano" and retailing close to $1000. These cigars are big boys to say the least....fitting for the BOSS!  The humidor itself is supposed be the shape of a car trunk and it's all metal. The inside is beautiful cedar with the logo embossed into the wood. Being a huge Soprano's fan and a ***...I had to get it! 

I split the sticks with a buddy and filled the rest with some other goodies. You'll see some recent stick from LOK in there since I did some shuffling this morning. The LGC Serie R Limitadas on the left are from 2004 and 2005. Then there are various other sticks.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Where in the world did you get ahold of the 2004?
I've been looking for one of those!!

Great smokes and beautiful humi.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Where in the world did you get ahold of the 2004?
> I've been looking for one of those!!
> 
> Great smokes and beautiful humi.


Atlantic my friend!!! It's nice to have them as my home/local shop!! I helped myself in their backroom!  They had tons of 04's and 05's. They still may have more...who knows...I could call for ya.

The bottom row is doubled up...I have about 6 Limitadas in there and a few in my other humi.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That thing is nice looking bud!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Atlantic my friend!!! It's nice to have them as my home/local shop!! I helped myself in their backroom!  They had tons of 04's and 05's. They still may have more...who knows...I could call for ya.
> 
> The bottom row is doubled up...I have about 6 Limitadas in there and a few in my other humi.


Thanks, Mario - I'll be sure to give them a call.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Thanks, Mario - I'll be sure to give them a call.


Yeah....just tell them you are a friend of mine!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mario, how are the 2005 LGC serie 5??? I have a few and can get my hands on a few more!! I have not tried them yet!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet action


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Man that's sweet looking.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great looking humi!!! just full of goodness!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I also am a Soprano's nut and was curious if those meet up to the series? Nice!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Those look good.
whats the flavor profile, bro?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

These are definitely good sticks....more on the medium side IMO with great flavor. I think the smaller sizes packs more punch...but feel this size is very balanced. It's an earthy smoke for sure with some coffee and wood notes....and some sweetness on the finish. Plus they look kick-ass lined up!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn Mario. I wish you would stop showing us all this stuff. It is really starting to make me feel inadequate! Or at least wonder why I have a job if I can't spend my money on fun stuff like that!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> These are definitely good sticks....more on the medium side IMO with great flavor. I think the smaller sizes packs more punch...but feel this size is very balanced. It's an earthy smoke for sure with some coffee and wood notes....and some sweetness on the finish. Plus they look kick-ass lined up!


Very nice, sounds good.
thanks for the info!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That is almost as sweet as your pyramid!!!


----------

